# Like Buttercup (Yellow) Sqaush? Try this...simple.



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 4, 2008)

Cut squash in half (top to bottom) and de-seed. Rub open flesh with olive oil and season with course salt, cracked pepper and garlic granules. Note: oil used to slow the smoke penetration, otherwise it may seem severe. Lay flesh up and use a mild wood smoke @ low heat like you would for ribs/brisket. Test for firmness to determine if cooked through. Approx time is 75-90 minutes @ 185-200 degrees depending on thier size. May need to increase temp after an hour. Cool part is, if done right it will have a smoke ring from the skin inwards, and somewhat from open flesh down. Great smokey flavor even with Mesquite.

Plate-up with a pad (or 3) of butter on top to melt in. Tried these the first time with two chickens on bottom, tators in middle and squash added on top near end of a 6 hour smoke with my GOSM.

Enjoy.

Eric


----------



## bassman (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, I like butternut squash.  I'll certainly try this.


----------



## phreak (Sep 5, 2008)

I can vouch for the fact that this turns out GREAT!


----------

